

Star-nix: web2py hosting service - mdipierro
http://www.star-nix.com/34/the-first-web2py-enabled-hosting-service/

======
bayareaguy
Anyone else click the link only to be disappointed that this is not hosting
for aaronsw's <http://webpy.org> framework?

~~~
mdipierro
web2py and web.py are completely different animals, but they both eat pythons.

